# Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen



## marja (14. März 2010)

Hallo

als Aquarienbesitzer weiß ich, das von Zeit zu Zeit etwas Wasser verdunstet welches man dann wieder auffült. Auch den übernommenen Gartenteich im letzten Jahr Spetember, hat immer etwas Wasser verloren, welches wieder aufgefüllt wurde.

Ich weiß das Wasser verdunsten tut, aber wieviel ist normal? Und gibt es da Unterschiede zwischen Sommer und Winter, den wie gesagt, kurz nachdem das Eis auf den Wasser geschmolzen ist, war der Teich ziemlich voll, nach ein paar Wochen habe ich das gefühl das ein paar Zentimeter Wasser fehlen.

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wieviel Wasserverdunstung normal ist und ab wann man sich ggf. Sorgen machen muß? Evtl. sollte man die Teichfolie überprüfen, aber wie?

Der Vorbesitzer hat den Teich seit ca. 8 Jahren. Aber so eine Tecihfolie soll doch ne Weile halten oder? Oder kann ggf. durch einen so harten Winter die Folie kaputt gehen, was evtl. auch diesen Wasserverlust verursacht.

Wie gesagt, momentan sind es von mir Spekulationen, ob es nur auf die Verdungstung zurückzuführen ist oder was anders, da ich nicht weiß wie man eine Teichfolie überprüft.

LG Marja


----------



## scholzi (14. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

 Marja
hier findest du was zum Thema Verdunstung oder Loch
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16446
Ob deine Folie nach 8 Jahren noch OK ist kann man so genau nicht sagen aber wenn sie richtig verlegt wurde, sollte sie schon 15-20 Jahre halten.
Wenn natürlich UV-Strahlen der Sonne an der Lebensdauer genagt haben, können 8 Jahre schon reichen und die Folie ist iA


----------



## Annett (15. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hallo Marja.

Momentan sollte noch nicht all zu viel Wasser verdunsten. Entweder hast Du ein Loch oder einen Docht.
Vielleicht hast Du für uns ein paar aktuelle Bilder und ein oder zwei vom Sommer? Entweder lädst Du sie mit Hilfe  von 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in den Beitrag hoch oder gleich in Dein Useralbum. 
Da kann man eher etwas sagen, als so ins Blaue zu raten. :?


----------



## marja (15. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

ich danke euch ersteinmal.

ich werde es mal im Auge behalten und euch dann das entsprechende Feedback mit Bildern geben.

Kann mir einer das mit dem Doch erklären, habe zwar was gelesen, aber irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht recht. Was ich bisher verstanden habe ist, das evtl. die Folie nicht richtig verlegt wurde, falten und die sich dann wie ein Docht auswirken und das Wasser ... tja weiter verstehe ich das irgenwie nicht.

Edit: Ah das mit dem Doch habe ich glaube nun verstanden. Der übrnommene Teich hat nicht diese Kapilarsperre. D.h. das Grünzeug rund um den Teich zieht Wasser raus (Docht) aufgrund der fehlenden Kapilarsperre. Kann man sowas im Nachhinein anpassen/ändern.

Ohjeh ich mag nicht daran denken, wenn ich den Teich komplett neu machen muß, aber ich denke mal das kein Loch oder so auf den Boden ist, sonst würde ja jeden Tag mehr und mehr Wasser fehlen. Es ist eher so, das es nur ein paar Zentimenter unterhalb der Gartenerde ist und da bleibt. Naja ich halte es im Auge und hoffe das bald wieder das Wasser angedreht wird.

Nicht das derzeit ein Nachbar Wasser aus dem Teich klaut zum duschen ;-)

Marja

Gruß Marja


----------



## marja (15. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*



scholzi schrieb:


> Marja
> hier findest du was zum Thema Verdunstung oder Loch
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16446
> Ob deine Folie nach 8 Jahren noch OK ist kann man so genau nicht sagen aber wenn sie richtig verlegt wurde, sollte sie schon 15-20 Jahre halten.
> Wenn natürlich UV-Strahlen der Sonne an der Lebensdauer genagt haben, können 8 Jahre schon reichen und die Folie ist iA



Hallo Robert

was macht man nach 8 bzw. 15 bis 20 Jahren? Alle Fische in einem großen Behältnis und neue Teichfolie verlegen? Interessiert mich nun mal schon von vornherrein, falls das dann mal auf mich zu kommt.

Marja


----------



## marja (15. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hallo 

ich muß nochmal kurz was zu meinem eigenen Thema loswerden. Als ich damals den Teich übernommen habe, war auch sehr viel (sorry komme gerade nicht auf dem Name, liegt mir aber auf der Zunge) Rankelpflanzen, die in das Wasser hingen, die haben auch ganz schön Wasser gezogen. Die habe ich entfernt und da war der Wasserverlust schon etwas weniger.

Hier ein Link meiner aller ersten Bilder https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24152/?q=marja. Nun habe ich auch wieder den Namen, __ Efeu ;-)


LG Marja


----------



## Niklas (15. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hi.
Nach der Schnee-Eisschemlze steigt das Wasser natürlich. Hat dieser Teich einen Abblauf ?? Bei uns war es so das der Ablauf fast ganz verstopft war und das Wasser langsam abgeflossen ist. So denkt man es ist ein Loch in der Folie.


----------



## scholzi (15. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

 Marja.....
schöner Teich 



> was macht man nach 8 bzw. 15 bis 20 Jahren?


da steht eh eine Vergrößerung für deine Lieblinge an
Soviel wie möglich Biologie und altes Wasser aufheben, alte Folie raus und Neue rein.


----------



## marja (16. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*



Niklas schrieb:


> Hi.
> Nach der Schnee-Eisschemlze steigt das Wasser natürlich. Hat dieser Teich einen Abblauf ?? Bei uns war es so das der Ablauf fast ganz verstopft war und das Wasser langsam abgeflossen ist. So denkt man es ist ein Loch in der Folie.



Du meinst einen Ablauf, der geplant war vom Vorbesitzer. Ich denke nicht. Na ich werde mir den wohl demnächst genauer mal anschauen und prüfen.

Tja und das mit der Teichvergrößerung wird ggf. nichts werden. Es ist ein Kleingartenverein, ihr wißt doch, Kleingärtnerische Nutzung ;-) Und Angeln gehört nicht dazu oder? ;-)

LG Marja, und danke für euer Feedback.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hi Mirja,

außer dem Kapillareffekt oder einem kleinen Löchlein könnte auch der Wind zu stärkerer Verdunstung führen. Ob dies der Fall ist, kannst Du testen in dem Du einen Eimer in den Teich stellst der vielleicht  3cm über den Teichrand steht, innen aber den selben Wasserspiegel wie der Teich hat. Verliert der Teich schneller Wasser als im Eimer könnte es eine der oben beschrieben Ursache sein.

Ein Löchlein könntest Du an einem ganz windstillen Tag mit etws Lebensmittelfarbe od zur Not auch Kaffeesahne sichtbar machen.



> Tja und das mit der Teichvergrößerung wird ggf. nichts werden. Es ist ein Kleingartenverein, ihr wißt doch, Kleingärtnerische Nutzung ;-) Und Angeln gehört nicht dazu oder? ;-)



kann man da nicht einfach von einer Vergrößerung des Regenwasserauffangbehälters zur Pflanzenbewsserung reden ?


----------



## marja (17. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hi Mirja,
> ...
> kann man da nicht einfach von einer Vergrößerung des Regenwasserauffangbehälters zur Pflanzenbewsserung reden ?


der ist auch gut ;-)))

Bzgl. des Eimers in der Teichmitte. Sorry verstehe ich das richtig, ich stelle ein Eimer Wasser so, das er leicht rauskuckt, die Höhe des Teichrandes. D.h. ich muß im Teich Steine oder etc. übereinanderstappeln auf den der Eimer steht, damit er rausschaut ?

Sorry habe aber so recht keine Vorstellung.

LG Marja


----------



## karsten. (17. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hallo

Du kannst auch ein Gefäß neben den Teich stellen die Verluste genau messen und vergleichen 

mfG


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*



marja schrieb:


> der ist auch gut ;-)))
> 
> Bzgl. des Eimers in der Teichmitte. Sorry verstehe ich das richtig, ich stelle ein Eimer Wasser so, das er leicht rauskuckt, die Höhe des Teichrandes. D.h. ich muß im Teich Steine oder etc. übereinanderstappeln auf den der Eimer steht, damit er rausschaut ?
> 
> ...




Jeep,

ich hatte es damals bei mir auch so gemacht und es bewarhaltete sich meine Vermutung.


----------



## marja (17. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

sorry muß nochmal nach Haken.

Wenn also bsp. nach 1 Woche im Teich weniger Wasser ist als im Eimer, dann liegt es an dem Wind oder Kapilareffekt? Ist der Kapilareffekt so ähnlich zu verstehenm wie das __ Efeu was damals das Wasser rausgezogen hat, sofern die Blätter im Wasser hingen?

Aber der Wind fegt doch auch über dem Eimer drüber oder geht es hierbei darum das der Teich ne größere Oberfläche hat als der Eimer?

das mit der Milch habe ich schon gelesen, da kann es sein das man einen ganzen Tag sich gedulden muß. Wie schon erwähnt, hatte ich damals das Efeu als schuldigen ausgemacht, welches im Teich hing und das Wasser nur so rauszog soweit es rangekommen ist.

Marja


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hi,

wenn der Wasserstand im Eimer höher ist als der des Teiches, könntest Du ein Loch haben. Oder irgend eine Falte durch die das Wasser nach oben ins Erdreich gesaugt wird - mit überhängenden Pflanzenteilen könnte dies ebenfalls so sein.

Ich hatte ebenfalls eine falsche Bauweise gewählt wodurch nen bissl Wasser abgesaugt wurde  - sieh mal hier:

kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?

Jedoch war bei mir ein höherer Verlust durch den auftreffenden Westwind.

Zeig uns doch mal ein Bild von deinem Teich.

Hast Du das Folienende senkrecht gestellt ? Du könntest den Wasserverlust auch noch zusätzlich mit einem im Teich fest verankerten, rauskuckenden Zollstock messen.


----------



## marja (26. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Guten Morgen

ich muß nochmal kurz stören, leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, das mit dem Eimer zu testen, obwohl das die einfachste Methode ist. Ich bin nämlich gerade dabei um den Teich alles neu zu gestalten, die kleinen Steine erstmal auflesen und sameln etc. Nun muß ich auf den Kapillareffekt zurückkommen, kann mir das einer genau erklären.

Vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber dadurch das ich die kleinen Steine einsammle, die ringsherum um den Teich bis zu ein paar Zentimeter in der Erde liegen, finde ich die erste um den Teich, wenn ich etwas tiefer buddle ziemlich nass, hat das was mit dem Kapillareffekt zu tun und muß daher eine Sperre einbauen, geht das überhaupt nachträglich, wenn der Teich schon Jahre steht?

Achso, der Wasserstand ist bisher so geblieben. Am kommenden Samstag wird neben dem Regenwetter auch unser Wasser wieder angestellt, da heißt es ein bißl auffüllen ;-) Pumpe anwerfen und spätestens nach Ostern Teichwasser wechseln etc. Aufjedenfall erstmal die Pumpe anwerfen.

LG Marja und schöne Ostern wenn man sich bis dahin nicht mehr (hört) schreibt


----------



## Christine (26. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hallo Marja,

guck mal *hier ist die Kapillarsperre* erklärt.

Und hier *noch mal dies*.


----------



## lollo (27. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hallo Marja,



marja schrieb:


> Nun muß ich auf den Kapillareffekt zurückkommen, kann mir das einer genau erklären.


Ich kann Klick hier dieses dazu beitragen. Oder einfach mal nach Kapillarwirkung goggeln.
Dort wird der Effekt beschrieben, der an unseren Teichen am wenigstens auftritt, aber von jedem erwähnt wird.


----------



## marja (27. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hast Du das Folienende senkrecht gestellt ? Du könntest den Wasserverlust auch noch zusätzlich mit einem im Teich fest verankerten, rauskuckenden Zollstock messen.



Das Problem ist, das ich den Teich übernommen habe und nicht selbst gebaut habe. Ich habe heute erstmal wieder mit Wasser aufgefüllt. Dadurch das ich die Steine (kleinen Steine) rings um den Teich entferne kann ich mal schauen, wie die Folie verlegt ist.

Ansonsten schau ich mir mal die Links von den Kapilarr effekt an. Vielen Dank.

LG Marja


----------



## Annett (27. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hallo Lothar.


lollo schrieb:


> Dort wird der Effekt beschrieben, der an unseren Teichen am wenigstens auftritt, aber von jedem erwähnt wird.



Du meinst also, es gäbe kaum einen Kapillareffekt am Teich?


----------



## lollo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hallo Annett,

in einem Zeitraum von 40 Jahren habe ich nun schon mehrere Teiche gebaut/umgebaut und gepflegt. (immer eigene Teiche) Dabei ist mir noch nie der Kapillareffekt aufgetreten, denn so klein konnte ich nie die Falten zum oberen Rand hin zusammen bringen, um diesen Effekt auszulösen.

Die Vorgabe, die Folie am Rand immer senkrecht zu stellen, ist natürlich ein Muß für den Teich.
Dieses aber eher dafür, dass kein Einschwemmen von außen erfolgen kann, welches hier im Forum ja auch immer wieder erwähnt wird, und auch richtig ist.
Der von mir erwähnte Link von Wiki schreibt dazu ja auch, dass es kein Perpetuum Mobile ist, bei dem aus einem zu kurzen Glasröhrchen aufgrund des Kapillareffektes laufend Flüssigkeit austritt.

Eher tritt ein Kapillareffekt z.B. an Dachbauten mit Well-Kunststoffplatten auf, wenn die Überlappung oder der Neigungswinkel nicht richtig ist, und dann das Wasser bei Regen den Berg raufläuft.

Aus diesen Gründen ist es für mich am Teich auch keine Kapillarsperre, sondern eher eine Einlaufsperre für meinen Teich.


----------



## Annett (28. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hallo Lothar.

Deine Meinung teile ich nur zum Teil.

Was ist mit Erdreich, welches über die senkrechte Folie hinweg liegt? Es geht mir dabei nicht ums Einspülen, sondern um den Effekt, den man beispielsweise an jedem feinen Sandstrand dieser Erde sehen kann. 
Mir wurde am alten Teich durch Ameisen die Kapillarsperre immer wieder überbaut. Dazu kamen dann noch Pflanzenwurzeln. 
In diesem Bereich wuchs das Gras dank guter Wasserversorgung aus dem Teich besser und das Erdreich war feuchter als an anderen Stellen hinter der Folie.
Deshalb muss man m.M.n. den Rand auch mind. 1x pro Jahr kontrollieren und ggf. korrigieren. Selbst dann, wenn der Teich höher als der Garten liegt und ein Einspülen von Erdreich allein schon dadurch verhindert würde. 

Auch gibt es immer wieder Teichbauer, die das schützende Vlies von innen über die Folie hinweg verlegen und sich dann über extreme Wasserverluste wundern.
Das ist ein kapillarer Effekt=Docht, oder wie würdest Du es nennen?


----------



## lollo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hallo Annett,

ich denke mal das wir beide das gleiche meinen. Allerdings geht durch eine Kapillarwirkung kein Wasser verloren, aber durch das Überwachsen von Wurzeln ins Wasser entsteht dann natürlich ein Sogeffekt. Deinen weiteren Ausführungen stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu.

Ich kann an meinem Teich beobachten, dass von einem Strauch ins Wasser hängende Zweige Wurzeln bilden. Den lass ich auch so, denn ich betrachte ihn als Nährstoffverwerter.
Auch überhängende Grashalme werden nicht entfernt, den sie verbergen die hoch stehende von Steinen gestützte Folie.

Das Wort Kapillarsperre betrachte ich genau so wie das Wort Druckfilter, in dem auch kein Druck aufgebaut wird. Schon der immer wieder zitierte Stefan S. hat doch in einem seiner Berichte einen anderen Ausdruck verwendet.


----------



## Digicat (28. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Ja Lothar

Saugsperre < Klick


----------



## marja (28. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Guten Abend

so, nun habe ich die ersten Aufräumarbeiten am Teich abgeschlossen und habe dabei gleich gesehen wie die Folie am Rand gelegt wurde. Anbei sei noch angemerkt. das mir heute heute ein Gartennachbar gesagt hat, der hat seien Teich über 14 Jahre, das es im Frühling bei uns im Gartenverein normal ist, das aufgrund des Windes soviel Wasser verschwindet. Dennoch wollt eich euch mal die Bilder zeigen.

LG Marja

Nachtrag, die Bilder folgen noch ...
Nachtrag 2: Sorry passt ggf. hier nicht rein, mir wurde vom Gartennachbarn gesagt, das er das Netz drauf läst da Entenkot nicht gut ist für die Fischies? Ist das so korrekt, was ist mit dem Kot der Vögel die vorbeifliegen?



 


 


 


 




das vierte Bild von oben, da sieht man ganz genau wie die Folie verlegt wurde am Rand. Naja aufjedenfall bin ich nun erstmal mit den kleinen Stein durch. Auf zum nächsten Update der Teichgestaltung.


----------



## lollo (29. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Danke Helmut, genau den Bericht meinte ich.


----------



## marja (29. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hallo zusammen

ich muß nochmal gleich ne neue Frage dazu loswerden. Es geht hier ja auch um diesen Kapillareffekt. In meinem Album bzw. zwei Thread höher habe ich ja Fotos von dem Teichrand gemacht. Nun mache ich mir Gedanken bzgl. das ein Teil der Folie nicht mit Wasser bedeckt ist. D.h. es wird immer ein Stück Folie rausschauen. Aber das ist doch nicht gut für die UV Strahlung und damit verbundene Lebensdauer der Folie.

Was also kann ich tun oder soll ich tun. Soll ich Böschungsvlies auf die kahlen Stellen tun, aber greift dann nicht wieder der Kapilaareffekt, da der Vlies das Wasser rauszieht?

Marja


----------



## lollo (30. März 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hallo Marja,

die sichtbare Folie solltest Du auf jeden Fall vor Sonnenlicht schützen. das geht ganz gut mit einer Ufermatte. Siehe hier
Manche nehmen auch Kunstrasen (ich auch) der aber dann vorher gut gespült werden muß.
Die Matte darf dann aber nur genau so hoch stehen wie die Folie, und keine Verbindung zum Erdreich außerhalb des Teiches haben, dann entsteht auch kein Saugeffekt.


----------



## marja (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Guten Morgen

nun möchte ich doch (sorry bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, aber es nervt ein wenig aller zwei Wochen Wasser nachzufüllen) den Rand optimieren. Ich hoffe nur das ich mit meiner Voranhnung richtig liege, wie der Vorbesitzer die Folie Verlegt hat.

Die ersten beiden Bilder (1+2), bei denen die Folie im Erdreich ist, so ist es meiner Meinung nach vom Vorbesitzer. Bei der Teichumlandgestaltung habe ich diese teilweise so gesehen, aber nicht tierfer gebuddelt um zu sehen, wie weit sie noch ins Erdreich geht.

Kann ich bei dem Bild (3), die Folie so anheben, das ich dann entsprechend den Rand wie auf Bild (4) gestalte? Ist überhaupt die Art mit Bild (4) korrekt, soll es so nachher sein, sofern der Platz dafür da ist?

Den zu einem habe ich fast direkt neben dem Teich ein Weg (Bild 1), siehe auch Album und auf der anderen Seite (Bild 2) den künstlichen Bachlauf, siehe auch Album, Teichhaus.

Alternative wäre dann nur Folie umklappen und mit Stein beschwerren, so das dann ein Art Tasche entsteht und das Wasser nicht in das Erdreich kann?

Dann habe ich aber immer noch das Problem, das das Wasser auf einer Seite dennoch immer niedriger ist, als auf der anderen Seite und somit die Folie zu sehen ist (ich weiß Pflaztaschen oder etc.)

Wenn man also auf die eine Seite schaut (Gehweg am Teich) sieht man das der Rand nicht gerade ist, ich versuche es mal mit dem Bild (5) darzustellen.das heißt wenn ich hier noch mehr Wasser fülle, läuft es mittig aus, da das die tiefste Stelle ist. Ich müßte es dann irgendwie ausgleichen, aber das wird schwierig bei einem bestehenden Teich oder?

 Bild 1
 Bild 2
 Bild 3
 Bild 4
 Bild 5

LG Marja


----------



## teichlaich (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Ich kenne dein Problem.
Bild 4 ist korrekt! Aber den "wulst" musst du nicht unbedingt höher ausbilden. 
Dahinter ist der Ufergraben und die Sumpfzone oder Flachwasserzone.
wenn du die Tiefste Stelle erhöhen möchtest am Rand, musst du wohl oder übel Erde anfüllen , diese Anstampfen und dann die Folie wieder drüber legen. Erfordert erstmal ein wenig Arbeit, aber lässt sich nicht vermeiden, um Wasserverlust zu kompensieren.

Siehe auch meine Beispiele zur Ufergestaltung.


----------



## marja (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hi

danke Dir für deine Antwort, ich habe/hatte nur Angst das die Folie reinrutscht, aber das wurde mir schon genommen die Angst. Ich meine wenn ich die Folie erstmal so hochhalte, das ich darunter es etwas anhöhen kann.

Na ich schau mal, danke.

Marja


----------



## teichlaich (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Wohin soll sie denn rutschen 
Keine Sorge ... du musst nur den Teichrand stabilisieren. 
Bei mir hat da ganz gut ne lange Latte geholfen die ich Untergehebelt habe.


----------



## marja (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hey 

also wo es sehr knapp werden wird, wird sehr wahrscheinlich diese Stelle sein.
Medium 8819 anzeigen
Ich gehe davon aus das die Folie unten den Plattenweg weiter geht. Viel Platz für einen kleinen Graben habe ich somit nicht. Aber das ist auch die Stelle die ich mittig etwas erhöhen muß.

Nachtrag: es ist ein altes Bild, die kleinen Steine habe ich mittlerweile schon weggemacht.

LG Marja


----------



## teichlaich (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Tjoah. 
Dann heißt es wohl Plattenweg hochnehmen und Folie hervorholen , diese umlegen und die Uferhöhe zu erhöhen als letzten Schritt.
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.

PS: Wo gebuddelt wird, fallen Steine 

Gruß,
Florian


----------



## marja (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

N' Abend

So, den Plattenweg musste ich nicht hoch nehmen. Werde mal noch Fotos machen von dem jetzigen Rand. Ich sage nur soviel, viel Folie war am Rand nicht mehr, d.h. ich konnte sie nur noch gerade so hochstellen und mit Steine stabilisieren. Bin noch nicht komplett rum, aber den Rest hole ich nach.

Zusätzlich weiß ich was ihr mit den Kokos oder wie die Matten heißen meint, zwecks Verottung. Ich habe einiges heraus geholt an den alten Matten, mit verknüpften Pflanzenresten, waaaahnsinn.

Nebenbei habe ich dann auch die Erfahrung gemacht, in einem Bachlauf *keine* kleinen Steine zu legen, so schön sie auch aussehen, sie produzieren AAAAAAlgen. Jetzt ist der Teich wieder etwas zu grün. Dann habe ich die Steine entfernt, Bachlauf gesäubert, den Rand/Folie gleich die Algen teilweise entfernt, die Folie sieht aus wie neu ;-) im oberen Bereich und Filter gereinigt. So den Rest (Klarheit im Wasser) macht erstmal der Filter.

Müssen alle Algen von der Folie ab (ging soweit sehr einfach) oder sollte man etwas drin lassen? Im Unteren Bereich habe ich nun noch Algen, aber um da besser ran zukommen, müsste ich noch etwas mehr Wasser auspumpen. 

Ein Bekannter hat mir geholfen und so ne Art __ Blutegel an Steinen entdeckt. Nachdem ich nun schon mal so im Teich war und er mir sagte, so würde er nicht rein gehen sondern nur mit Teichhose. Was denkt ihr, braucht man ne Tecihhose oder braucht man sich keine Gedanken machen? Sorry kenne ich mit den Blutegel nicht aus.

Achso und zum Schluß habe ich dann unter den Steinen noch ne Unkel/Kröte entdeckt, hat mich ganz schön erschreckt, weiß nicht wie die dahin gekommen ist, ringsherum waren Steine. Naja, haben sie erstmal ausgesetzt, mal schauen ob sie wieder kommt, dann nehmen wir das Auto ;-)

LG Marja


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Hallo Marja,

Deine Reinigungsaktion in Ehren, aber ein Teich ist kein  Küchenfussboden. Die kleinen Algen, die wie ein Pelz an der Folie kleben, würde ich dran lassen. Es sind auch Nährstoffverbraucher. Ich finde blanke Folie auch nicht sehr attraktiv. Kleine Steinchen machen keine Algen, die setzen sich nur gerne dran ab - kenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Sand ist da besser und wenn der Bach nicht grad wie die Niagarafälle rauscht, bleibt der auch liegen.
Und von __ Kröten lassen wir die Finger und freuen uns, dass sie den Garten säubern. Z.B. von Würmern, kleinen __ Schnecken, Kellerasseln und anderen Dingen, die Frau nicht gerne anfaßt.


----------



## ebo (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Was hast du gegen kleine __ Schnecken, Würmern oder __ Asseln?


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*

Na __ Kröten


----------



## ebo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Leichter Wasserverlust, ggf- Teichfolie prüfen*


----------

